# JSF: dataTable nebeneinander anordnen



## jensa (5. Dez 2007)

hallo,
ich habe zwei dataTables und möchte diese nebeneinander anordnen habe es auch schon versucht mithilfe von panelgrid/group leider bislang nicht funktioniert kann einer mir da nen tipp geben helfen?


ich will erreichen das ich eine feste tabelle habe mit stammdaten und die rechte tabelle dann nach links / rechts scrollen kann.
diese scrollfunktionalität habe ich bislang nur horizontal hoffe sie jedoch noch umschreiben zu können. oder gibt es dafür ggf eine Komponente die man dafür benutzen könnte?


----------



## jensa (6. Dez 2007)

hat keiner einen lösungsansatz hilfe wie ich das anstellen könnte?


----------



## Marsman (7. Dez 2007)

Eventuell kannst du Tabellen mit CSS nebeneinander anordnen. Schau dir mal unter Self-HTML das zweispaltige Layout mit CSS an (float und margin). Das horizontale Scrollen einer Tabelle geht wahrscheinlich mit Komponenten der Tomahawk-Bibliothek von Apache. Dort gibt es z.B. eine Data List mit dem Attribut layout="grid" oder eine "Extended DataTable". Ich habe selber noch nicht mit diesen Komponenten gearbeitet. Aber vielleicht ist es eine Lösung für dich.

Titus


----------



## jensa (7. Dez 2007)

hat einer links zur tomahawk bibliothek? 
kann man sie einfach ohne weiteres in den tomcat einbinden sprich durch einfaches einbden oder sind dafür tiefere tomcat o.ä. kenntnisse von nöten?


----------



## happy_robot (7. Dez 2007)

also das mit dem panelgrid sollte funktionieren. hast du columns auch auf 2 gesetzt?
das mit CSS zu machen wäre auch eine alternative, könnte aber sehr aufwendig werden.

als einfachste lösung würde sich doch evtl absolute positionierung anbieten, oder?

das mit den scrollbars ist übrigens noch in den kinderschuhen. rechne damit daß die unter IE 6 nicht sichtbar sein werden.

Tomahawk


----------



## jensa (10. Dez 2007)

hallo das mit dem panelrid hat funktioniert mein problem ist nur,
ich habe der tabelle gesagt height:50px; leider macht er das nicht somit bekomme ich eine gewisse asynchronität beider tabellen:/
wie kann ich ihm die höhe fest zuweisen ohne das dadurch meine formatierung zerstört wird?


----------

